# Serape Tetras



## PSmithAZ (Aug 12, 2007)

This is the second Serpae Tetra to get this in my tank... The fish has Black spots on its scales and it appears to be a bit swollen. Almost looks like there is some white fluff around the eyes and top fin. It's mouth looks like it is swollen also, and it doesn't close. It looks like it is getting beat up but at the same time it appears sick. The first one to get this died and as soon as it was removed from the tank this one got the same symptoms. I'm not sure what it is but I am on top of my water conditions and they are all in line with the fishes I have in the tank. Can anyone help me?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Paz:

My Serpae Tetras are some of the hardiest fish in my tank.

If it were my fish I would add PimaFix and MelaFix at the recommended dosages for 7 days.

Then begin a salt regimen.

The following url is specifically relevant to ich but is "what I mean" by a salt regimen.
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/fyi-your-info/17445-ich-fighting-west-texas-style.html

TR


----------



## PSmithAZ (Aug 12, 2007)

Is Pimafix and Melafix safe with Clown Loaches? Will it be affected by my carbon?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yes carbon will remove your meds, and the meds will be okay for the clown loaches... although any med or anything is not great for them.


----------



## PSmithAZ (Aug 12, 2007)

I lost the second tetra and not but 2 days later one of my platies was showing signs of the same thing. I went and got a 10 gal hospital tank and put it in there with no carbon in the filter. I have been adding pimafix and melafix once a day for the last week. The platy has lost most of its rear tail fin and it appears to be missing its upper lip. There is also a small hole in its lower jaw. Does anyone have any idea what is going on here? I am totally lost with this one. I don't think it will survive.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

PSmithAZ said:


> I lost the second tetra and not but 2 days later one of my platies was showing signs of the same thing. I went and got a 10 gal hospital tank and put it in there with no carbon in the filter. I have been adding pimafix and melafix once a day for the last week. The platy has lost most of its rear tail fin and it appears to be missing its upper lip. There is also a small hole in its lower jaw. Does anyone have any idea what is going on here? I am totally lost with this one. I don't think it will survive.



PSmithAZ:

What you are describing is similar to a "meltdown" which I went through although my water parameters were pristine.

WC's yielded no joy.

Based on my recovery experience and if I were in the position you are in IMHO I would:
1) euthanize the platy and
2) add "a ton of new activated carbon" to the filtration process in your main tank.

Several other items:

1) are you certain that your tank water is pristine (ie. zero am and nitrite, nitrate less than 20, Gh less than 20 and Kh less than 15, Ph near 7)?
2) based on my experience 2) above should yield joy in less than 2 days.
3) if it does not then please repost.

TR


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Lip rot, eh? Nasty, nasty stuff.
Look up "Columnaris" and "Myxobacter" for some insight of what you're facing.


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Ooh boy...Columnaris...never faced that, but I've heard it's bad. So sorry to hear about it


----------



## PSmithAZ (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, the Platy didn't make it but I don't see any sign of further infection in my 55 gallon tank at all. I do hope it isn't that persistant.


----------



## PSmithAZ (Aug 12, 2007)

BTW. Thanks alot for the information. When I read about Columnaris it was right on the money. Now I am on the look out for it in my tank. As it seems I had moved my tank right about the time this started so I am chalking it up to the water cycle and the stress of my livebearers. The article I read said catfish are also suceptible to this bacteria but its is a bit interesting that one of my Tetras was the first to get it. 
My Featherfin seems to be indestructable. I just had a 125 gal break on me 5 weeks after it was setup and 2 days after putting the Featherfin and Pleco in it. I dumped the both of them right back into the 55 gal and they didn't seem to mind one bit  But I will keep my eye on it. Thanks for all the help all.


----------

